# Trouble emerging apr (a part of apache)

## duanecu

Hello,

I tried to emerge apache, which will also emerge apr-1.5.0-r2, but when it attempts to emake apr it fails with this output :

```
libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.4, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from libtool 2.4.2.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.4

libtool: and run autoconf again.

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2/work/apr-1.5.0/build/apr_rules.mk:206: recipe for target 'tools/gen_test_char.lo' failed

make[1]: *** [tools/gen_test_char.lo] Error 63

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2/work/apr-1.5.0'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2/work/apr-1.5.0/build/apr_rules.mk:118: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2/work/apr-1.5.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2/work/apr-1.5.0'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2/temp/build.log'
```

My : emerge --info '=dev-libs/apr-1.5.0-r2::gentoo'

```

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.4.7, glibc-2.11.3, 2.6.32-042stab084.17 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-042stab084.17-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5-2609_0_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      524288 total,    353792 free

KiB Swap:     524288 total,    523216 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 25 Feb 2014 17:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.7, 4.8.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.11.3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~*"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 mmx modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

I cannot find anything on how to fix. Anyone have any thoughts?

----------

## John R. Graham

At a guess, update your system—at the very least your @system set. libtool 2.4.2 is current.

- John

----------

